# Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...



## luecke3.0 (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte von meinen Teleruten weg und auf Steckruten umsteigen, da ich aber selten in die Brandung komme will ich auch nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben.
Die Ruten sollten folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
- bis 250g WG (notfalls auch bis 200g)
- 4,20m Länge
- Gewicht sollte unter 650g bleiben
- Preis möglichst unter 50€, am besten so günstig wie möglich!

Auf Ausstattung, Blankdurchmesser oder Marke lege ich dabei keinen Wert.
Kennt ihr da Ruten die diese Kriterien erfüllen? Ich hab schon viel gesucht aber kaum Alternativen gefunden.

Würdet ihr den sagen das sich ein Umstieg lohnt? Habe jetzt 2 DAM Onliner Teleruten in 4,20m, mit denen bin ich eigentlich ganz gut zufrieden, allerdings sind die schon ganz schon klobig und mit 770g auch keine Leichtgewichte. Oder ist der Unterschied kaum merkbar und meine alten Ruten tuns genauso gut?

Würde mich über Tips und Meinungen freuen!
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Tino (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo

In deiner gewünschten Gewichtsklasse für solch einen schmalen Taler: fast unmöglich

Ich denke da wirst du mehr Geld ausgeben müssen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo,
ganz erfolglos war meine Suche ja nicht.
http://shop.angelsport.de/116238.85.585

Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch ob die Gewichtsangaben stimmen...;+
Es soll auch noch "leichte" Ruten von Sänger und Shakespeare geben, nur hab ich die noch nicht wieder entdeckt.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Guckst Du hier .....

MfG  Schlotterschätt  |wavey:


----------



## Allerangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Also ich habe diese hier |kopfkrat

http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_21&products_id=1301


Gibts bei einem der großen Angelfachhäuser ( wenn man es so nennen darf  ) für die hälfte des Geldes |bigeyes warum , frag mich nicht |kopfkrat

Aber für meine ab und zu an die Küste und Hamburgausflüge reicht es 100%ig #6 War in der gleichen Situation wie Du :m


----------



## gluefix (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ganz erfolglos war meine Suche ja nicht.
> http://shop.angelsport.de/116238.85.585
> 
> ...




Sänger Star Tec Surf . Habe selber eine. Sie ist zwar nicht mit meinen Shimanos vergleichbar, jedoch relativ stramm und leicht für den Preis. Fische sie hin und wieder als 3. Rute.  Die Rute auf deinem Link scheint fast die gleiche zu sein, nur mit anderem Namen.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Möchte gerne bei der Formel 1 mitfahren aber hab nur 116 PS :m

Bei den Geld was du zur Verfügung hast mußt du ganz einfach Abstriche machen. Du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht deine Traumrute für das Geld bekommen aber mit Sicherheit eine Rute mit der du besser klar kommst als mit deinen Teleskopruten. 

Die Ruten von YAD machen einen ganz guten Eindruck, ich hab auch schon mal eine davon geworfen und so schlecht sind die gar nicht. Zwar keine Shimanos aber immerhin....


----------



## Allerangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Die Ruten von YAD machen einen ganz guten Eindruck, ich hab auch schon mal eine davon geworfen und so schlecht sind die gar nicht. Zwar keine Shimanos aber immerhin....





Find ich auch , vorallem reichen sie wenn man so wie ich nur ein paar mal an die Küste kommt #6 und sonst damit in Hamburg fischt 

Finde auch das sie nen guten eindruck machen :m


P.S. Welche hast den mal geworfen #c


----------



## Heringsfresser (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> - bis 250g WG (notfalls auch bis 200g)
> - 4,20m Länge
> - Gewicht sollte unter 650g bleiben
> - Preis möglichst unter 50€, am besten so günstig wie möglich!



Hi luecke!

die Mitchell Universe II Surf hätte folgendes:
- 200 g
- 4,20m
- Gewicht: finde sie sehr leicht, ob aber unter 650 weiß ich nich
- im okt. 49,95€ bei moritz nord. sollte angeblich vorher um 150 kosten.|kopfkrat

Ist ne Kohlefaserrute. Find ich im Vergleich zu meinem anderen Uralt Brandungsknüppel "Miro Surf 390" schon welten geiler.

Wollt die nächsten Tage mal wieder nach Moritz und schau mal, ob sie die noch haben zu dem Preis.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



Allerangler schrieb:


> P.S. Welche hast den mal geworfen #c



Frag mich nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung aber es war eine mit 250g Wurfgewicht und 4,20m Länge. Soviele wid YAD ja nicht haben... achja, der hatte um die 50,- € dafür bezahlt. 
Er hatte Daiwa Embelm-x dran (die hab ich auch) und zusammen war das keine schlechte Kombi.


----------



## Allerangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung aber es war eine mit 250g Wurfgewicht und 4,20m Länge. Soviele wid YAD ja nicht haben... achja, der hatte um die 50,- € dafür bezahlt.
> Er hatte Daiwa Embelm-x dran (die hab ich auch) und zusammen war das keine schlechte Kombi.





Alles klärchen , Danke |wavey:

soo jetzt wieder zum Thema


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal danke für eure Antworten, das hat mir schonmal geholfen!#6

@gluefix
Ja die Sänger scheint die identische Rute zu sein, Westline und Sänger haben ja auch andere identische Produkte, scheinen auch wohl irgendwie zusammen zu hängen, auf jeden Fall haben sie den selben China-Lieferanten...

Kommen auf jeden Fall in die endere Auswahl.

@Allerangler
Die YAD ist auch gemerkt! Mal gucken ob ich die irgendwo für einen guten Preis bekommen kann.

@Klaus
Das muss man einfach mit fahrerischem Können wieder wett machen!:q
Ne, nen Ferrari zum Polopreis will ich ja auch gar nicht haben, aber es gibt ja Modelle die die Kriterien erfüllen, will halt keine von den dicken 800g Knüppeln haben, dann kann ich meine Jetztigen auch behalten. Nur halt etwas "handlicher" wäre schon gut.

@Flemmi
Nach der Mitchell "forsche" ich noch...

@all
Als Rollen benutze ich übrigens Okuma Synex 665, damit komme ich an meinen Karpfenruten genauso weit wie mit meinen Emblem XA und auch die Wurfweiten an meinen Billig-DAM können sich sehen lassen, aber etwas leichtere und dünnere Ruten lassen sich halt noch besser beschleunigen.

Würde mich über weitere Alternativen freuen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (25. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hi Lücke,

dann schau noch mal genau in den 2009er Askarikatalog, da gibts ne Neue von YAD zum Kurs von eben über 50€.
Sind nen kl. Tick teurer, aber "nicht schlecht für den Kurs"

gruß degl


----------



## Allerangler (25. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



degl schrieb:


> Hi Lücke,
> 
> dann schau noch mal genau in den 2009er Askarikatalog, da gibts ne Neue von YAD zum Kurs von eben über 50€.
> Sind nen kl. Tick teurer, aber "nicht schlecht für den Kurs"
> ...





:q



@ luecke3.0

Hast PN


----------



## Hämmer25 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Schau dir mal die Ruten von Ulli Dulli bei 1.2.3 an.Hatte vor Jahren mir dort mal welche gekauft.Sehr leicht und der Blankdurchmesser war 2,2cm.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo Luecke3.0,

ich habe mir die Skorpion Weapon Surf im Brandungsangelshop.de
gekauft.
Kosten 50EUR + Versand.

Mir gefallen die echt gut.

Gewicht knapp unter 600g.

Klaus S.hat die Dinger gesehen, als wir angeln waren.

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Max M. (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hi Luecke,
ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass du von den Teledingern weg willst.
Es gibt auch gute Tele, aber die sind echt teuer.
DAM Telesurf kenne ich und auch die Grauvell MG medium Telesurf .
Die DAM ist allerdings ne Klasse besser als die Grauvell, so zumindest mein Empfinden.
Die Grauvell besteht allerdings auch nur aus Glasfaser-Kohlegemisch und ist in Frankreich unter 35, in
Spanien wahrscheinlich auch unter 30 Euro zu haben. Ich persönlich würde für dies Ruten nicht mehr als 15,- bezahlen.
Wenn du dich nicht schon entschieden hast, würde ich dir empfehlen, mal ein Auge auf die Shakespeare Ruten zu werfen.
Die sind teilweise sehr günstig aber qualitativ wertig. Es gibt viele verschiedene Modelle von Shakespeare – auch sehr teure.
http://www.shakespeare-fishing.co.uk/
Einige Modelle sollten auch in D. erhältlich sein.
Viel Glück!


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo Leute,
nochmal danke für die vielen Vorschläge, ich halte die AUgen noch offen und suche regelmäßig nach Angeboten. Momentan ist die Westline mein Favorit da die schon ziemlich günstig ist und ich wahrscheinlich sowieso bei Askari noch was bestelle, aber man weiß ja nie...
ABer ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten welche es geworden ist und auch von meinem ersten Eindruck schreiben.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nochmal danke für die vielen Vorschläge, ich halte die AUgen noch offen und suche regelmäßig nach Angeboten. Momentan ist die Westline mein Favorit da die schon ziemlich günstig ist und ich wahrscheinlich sowieso bei Askari noch was bestelle, aber man weiß ja nie...
> ABer ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten welche es geworden ist und auch von meinem ersten Eindruck schreiben.
> 
> ...



Werden wir dann im März ausprobieren#6

gruß degl


----------



## luecke3.0 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

@degl

GENAU!!!:m Und richtig was an Land ziehen!


----------



## luecke3.0 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo,
habe gestern ein Askaripaket mit 2 neuen Ruten bekommen...
Hab mich für die Westline entschieden, haben 36,95€ gekostet.
Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut, ist verhältnismäßig leicht, als ich nur das Stofffutteral in der Hand hatte hab ich erst geglaubt ich hab ne falsche Rute gekriegt.
Die Rute ist im Vergleich zu anderen Brandungsruten relativ schlicht gehalten, schwarze Lackierung mit blauen und silbernen Zierwicklungen, das Griffstück ist "rough" beschichtet, die Endkappe ist aus Gummi, der Leitring ist anklappbar, alle anderen Ringen sind verchromte 3Stegringe mit grauen Einlagen, sie hat eine 5+1 Beringung, die Spitze ist Signalrot lackiert, an den Steckverbindungen ist die Rute mit Chromringen verstärkt. Die Verabeitung ist ok, für die Preisklasse absolut i.O..
Die Rute hat eine parabolische Aktion (würde ich zumindest sagen) und das Spitzenteil ist relativ steif, hätte mir das eher umgekehrt gewünscht aber der Blank lässt sich auch von "Wurfanfängern" mit Sicherheit gut aufladen. Der Blank ist relativ "schnell", schwabbelt also nicht großartig nach.
Hab ne schwere Brandungsrolle drangebaut und die Combo ist ca. 30cm vor dem Rollenhalter ausbalanciert, für ne Brandungscombo absolut ok. Die Grifflänge ist für mich (1,87m) gerade passig, für kleinere Leute oder Leute mit "Stummelärmchen" würd ich sagen ist der schon zu lang.
Ob sie jetzt wirlich 250g WG hat weiß ich nicht, würd sie vom Bauchgefühl als etwas "leichter" einschätzen.
Ich bin mit dem Kauf zufrieden, mehr Rute fürs Geld wird man kaum bekommen, im Vergleich zu meinen alten Ruten auf jeden Fall ne Klasse besser, den Rest wird der Praxistest zeigen. Werde sie demnächst mal an nem See Probewerfen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Allerangler (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Dann bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig ,





als





" HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH "





zu Deinen neuen Stöcken zu wünschen #6

|laola:|laola:


----------



## gluefix (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Glückwunsch, die Westline ist ja quasie die Sänger, das hatten wir ja schon geklärt #6.


----------



## luecke3.0 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Hallo Leute,
hab den "Süßwassertest" ausgelassen und die Ruten sofort in der Brandung eingeweiht, war dies WE auf Fehmarn.
Als Rollen nehme ich große Okumas in 65er Größe, vom Spulendurchmesser wohl mit das Größte was man auf dem Markt bekommt.
Die Combo ist sehr handlich und ist auch beim Einholen und Drillen noch recht gut zu händeln obwohl die Rolle relativ schwer ist.
Die Rute ist wie vermutet parabolisch bis semibarabolisch einzustufen, kein harter Knüppel. Aufladen läßt sich die Rute beim Wurf sehr gut, es gibt auch kaum Pfeif- oder Peitschgeräusche beim Wurf, man kann sie gut beschleunigen und sie wippt kaum nach -> so wie´s sein soll.
Habe mit ner Geflochtenen Schnur, 160g Blei, Vorfach mit Doppelhaken und Distance-Clip mit nem Überkopfwurf und etwas Seitenwind im Durchschnitt immer so 125-130m geworfen, da ist aber noch mehr drin. Habe Multicolour Schnur drauf die alle 25m die Farbe wechselt also konnte ich die Entfernung sehr gut "ablesen".
Der Durchmesser der Rute beträgt am unteren Griffteil ca. 28, mittig ca. 18 und an der Spitze 4mm.
Bisse waren recht gut zu erkennen ob mit Mono oder Geflochtener. Ideale Schnur für die Rute ist m.E. aber Geflochtene da der Blank schon sehr viel abfedert. Die Verwendung von Mono war aber auch problemlos.

Das einzige was mir persönlich fehlt ist ein Knicklichthalter am Spitzenring, aber das ist ein vernachlässigbarer Makel.
Und ich bleib dabei, mehr Rute fürs Geld wird man nur schwer bekommen.

Die anderen genannten Ruten sind mit Sicherheit auch gut, kann sie leider nicht alle testen. Aber mit dieser habe ich keinen Fehlgriff getätigt.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Eisbär14 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*

Vielen Dank für den kleinen Bericht und auch PN.
Ich denke mal daß ich wohl auch zuschlagen werde, bei dem Preis ist das wohl in Ordnung,da meine alten es wohl nicht mehr lange machen werden.
Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand die Ruten von YAD im Einsatz und kann dazu
mal seine Meinung abgeben (YAD Whisper Beach Master)   

http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_21&products_id=1301


----------



## degl (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche "schlanke" Brandungsrute für unter 50€...*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den kleinen Bericht und auch PN.
> Ich denke mal daß ich wohl auch zuschlagen werde, bei dem Preis ist das wohl in Ordnung,da meine alten es wohl nicht mehr lange machen werden.
> Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand die Ruten von YAD im Einsatz und kann dazu
> mal seine Meinung abgeben (YAD Whisper Beach Master)
> ...



Wenn du den Preisunterschied nicht berücksichtigen brauchst, dann eher die Yad`s..........#6

Sind schlanker, wertiger und und auch die Verarbeitung ist besser.

Allerdings beim Askari kostet die Yad fast das doppelte, so um die 65€(lt.Katalog2009)

gruß degl


----------

